# What other pets do you have?



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

What other pets do you have?  

My girlfriend and I have two sugar gliders. One male blond and one female. For those that don't know and are curious...Sugar Gliders are very friendly, little marsupials from new zealand/australia. 

So if you have any other pets post em!


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

*Reptiles and Dogs, Oh my!*

I have a pair of Hogg Island Boas (my pride and joy), one male Boa Constrictor (he's a rescue, not sure of his background or genetics - just needed a good home), one male Ball Python, one female Gray-Banded Kingsnake, one female Great Plains Rat Snake, one male Southern Painted Turtle, one male Texas Map Turtle, and one Yellow-Belly Slider (still to small to tell gender for sure, but starting to look like a male).

We also have two spoiled rotten dogs. A female Shih Tzu (Sake) and a female Miniature Schnauzer (Sissy). The Schnauzer was also a rescue from the pound.

It's almost a mini zoo around here. We are pretty popular with the neighborhood kids 

Brian


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

First let me tell you about the family, Wife with 3 daughters 8yrs,4yrs (5 in Jan.) and 2yrs (3 in March).

The kids get to name the pets

2 Parakeets both male, Ginger (thought was a girl when named) and Stich (lilo and)
1 very young male cat (Casper)

2 Dogs both female one Beagle (Belle - beauty and the beast ) and 1 Rott (Mallory)
Mallory is the 2nd Rott named this, My first Rott was the best dog ever, she was put down when she was 10 and diagnosed with a brain tumor, lost all motor function. She was named after Mallory Knox, a character in the movie Natural Born Killers, when we got the 2nd dog and named her Mallory 2
Note, Belle, the Beagle is the dominant dog of the two.

Then there are all of the fish, 5 Betta, 3 males and 2 females, 6 red serpae minor tetra, 6 cardinal tetra, 10 blue Rams, 3 Apisto cacatoides, 6 Tiger barbs, 3 gold barbs and 2 Pictus Cats, 2 guppies and 2 cherry red shrimp.
There is another 75 gallon in the works, will be a discus tank with Rams and maybe Apistos.

I used to keep and breed snakes about 10 years ago, got to be too much, lost a few when it got to hard to care for them all and sold them off. I had California Kings, 1 male and 2 females (got several good clutches from each female), Guyana boa constrictors (constrictor, constrictor - purple and beautiful), Brazilian boas (constrictor, constrictor), argentine boas (constrictor, occidentalis), borneo blood pythons, corn snakes, ball pythons, and several columbian boa's (constrictor, imperator).

Species and sub species may be mispelled.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Two cats:

The one in the front is Peanut. We adopted him when he was only a month or two old, practically fit in the palm of my hand. He is now almost the size as our other cat.

The one in the back is Dilly. He's almost 1.5 years old. My parent's cat that adopted us had kittens and Erica and I kept Dilly. The rest of his brothers and sisters still live with my parents. He's been a good big brother to Peanut. Those two are insanely active and tear the house up every few days.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/burks/august072.jpg

My sister really wants a Sugar Glider. But with four cats that live both inside and outside, their hunting skills are very sharp. She's afraid they'd catch the Glider if it ever got out.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> I used to keep and breed snakes about 10 years ago, got to be too much


I hear that. I did have about 35 breeding pairs a few years back. It's hard to keep up with and takes a lot of time. My work schedule changed, and this is why I had to scale back to what I have now. The only thing that I still breed is my Hogg Island Boas - I just want to help keep this bloodline pure since they are extinct in the wild. I don't think anyone has seen a wild one for over 10 years now.

Now that I'm getting back into my aquariums I may have to get rid of even more 

I also have a wife who thinks I'm nuts for all the reptiles and aquariums that I have stuffed into one 10'x12' room (no kids yet, so my pets get a room of their own).


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, it was when the first girl came that the snakes went.
Babies take way too much time and energy to try to keep up with snakes.
Not to mention all the OT you have to work to afford kids.
Now that they are grown and out of dipers, I can focus on the aquariums. 
I really only started this about 6 months ago.
Besides, I can train my older girls to thaw a cube of bloodworms and split them between two tanks.
Good luck getting them to hold a rat by the tail and give it a good stun blow, and then hang it above a boa's head.


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

Burks said:


> My sister really wants a Sugar Glider. But with four cats that live both inside and outside, their hunting skills are very sharp. She's afraid they'd catch the Glider if it ever got out.


She's not wrong to think that! It is a risk, but if you have one room that you keep the door closed, that's off limits to cats, she should be fine. My last roomie had a cat with claws and i just never let it in my room. Gliders getting loose is always a risk. I have to zip tie some of the doors on their cage!! But i can tell you they are the most rewarding pet i've ever had. Once bonded to you, one can take them almost anywhere. Our two are my second pair at almost a year old and my male will just hang out with me inbetween my shirts or on my shoulder while i watch tv or surf the net.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Right now it's just the fish and shrimp, I lost 3 cats to Coyotes this year. The neighbors and I are working to thin out that population before I get a new cat.

Use to have Geckos, frogs and a small snake.

Brian


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

My husband and I always wanted pets,but we lived in a crappy apartment that wouldn't even allow fish. Since we bought our home in August, it is hard not to go crazy! I have the fish and we just adopted our rescue dog, Calbee. He is 7 years old and fluffy and white. 

For Christmas, my husband is getting finches and I am itching to set up more tanks! Our menagerie is growing


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, those pets are a huge part of our life, and really become members of the family.

In addition to the aquatics, we have:

2 dogs - Otis our 15+ year old German Shorthair and Dodie a Sheltie (about 8 years).

2 African Grey parrots - Howard (23 years old) and Henry (about 12 years)

2 horses - Lisa my old gal (25 years) who is a QH, and Zeus the Paint (10 years).

They are all important, so I had to list them all.

Thumbnails are clickable.
Dodie


Otis


Howard


Zeus


Lisa


We also have a ton of wild birds and wildlife wandering around our yard all of the time, so life is good.


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

Awesome peoples!

Jan, thats great that you have horses!!! I aspire to have horses one day. Have for a long time. . . My fathers actually a race horse vet for standard bred but he says having his own would be too much


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

just my fish and a ball python that takes up more room than my 125 gal tank, my girlfriend has 2 cats, I am more of a dog person than a cat person but they grew on me and now have a place in my heart


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Peanut came home from the doctor today. He had his claws removed and neutered.

Poor little guy gave the vet quite a time. Didn't want to keep his bandages on or his little protective cone. They finally gave up and he just went to sleep. He is NOT a very happy camper. But his big brother is cleaning him right now, they'll be sleeping soon.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Poor kitty. Good luck keeping the bandages on him. I had to have a one nail declaw done on one of my cats because the nail was ripped out and the nail bed got infected. After I got him home from the vet it took him about 30 minutes to get rid of the bandage. He totally ignored the injured paw after that. The bandages seem to be almost worse than the injury or surgery. 

I hope Peanut starts to feel better soon!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: What other critters do you have??*

Dwarf Holland Lop Eared Rabbits (3 months old)










-John N.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

Slinky-4' female ball python

Kalena-female toy fox terrier


----------



## critter333294 (Apr 15, 2007)

A yorkipoo

http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture001nq1.jpg


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

2 Budgies 

2 Venus FlyTraps(I consider them pets)


----------



## coconuthead (Mar 2, 2007)

Here we go:

1 reverse okeetee albino corn snake
2 corn snake hatchlings (snow and ghost)
1 striped albino cal king
1 lavender albino cal king
1 great plains rat snake
3 ball pythons (2 normal and 1 pastel)
1 cornduran (honduran milksnake and cornsnake cross)
5 leopard geckos
1 pixie frog
2 jacksons chameleons
1 whites dumpy tree frog
1 fire skink
1 schneiders skink
1 oscillated skink
1 crested gecko
1 jenday conure
And the fish of course.

I think thats it.

Elaphe, I would love to have a Hogg Island Boa. One of my favorites. Maybe one day.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess I should update this.
Otis our beloved German Shorthair (in my post above) passed away in early March at almost 16 years of age. 

Here is our latest addition to our family.
This is Boris our Doberman who is now just over 7 months old and growing like a weed...


PS John, your bunnies are adorable. 

And oh my, all of those snakes for some of you? :shock: LOL!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Goodness that's alot of snakes! What can you do with a snake besides feed it?

Jan sorry to hear about your German Shorthair dog. It sounds like it lived a good life for 16 years with all the other animals you got. And man, that new baby Doberman is one big dog!

-John N.


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

Here's a picture of Riley, our labradoodle:









We also have Lucy the she devil cat and my daughters hamster.


----------



## melgrj7 (Jun 9, 2007)

Julie and I have:
2 cats, Snickers and Ruthie, both rescues, both torti colored. Ruthie has no tail. Snickers is 5 and Ruthie is guessed to be 3-5 years old.
1 hermanns tortoise, Eli. He was the first animal we got together. He turned 2 this past June.
1 box turtle, Mikey. A rescue, I have had him for 5 or 6 years now. He is roughly 10-12 years old
3 leopard geckos, Mal, Booda and Magic. Mal and booda are 15 or 16 years old, Magic is around 10 I think (to lazy to go look it up).
a 60 gallon planted tropical tank, and a 56 gallon moderately planted goldfish tank, and a 2 gallon killi breeding tank, and 20 something house plants, all stuffed into a 1 bedroom apartment.
One of my angelfish, Bull, I have had for about 5 years now. Got him when he was the size of a dime. Sometimes I wish I hadn't gotten him because he has killed so many other fish, but now I am attached to him.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Rupey, your Riley is a cutie. I've always wondered what a Labradoodle looks like. I bet he has great hunting instincts.


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Jan  I don't hunt but she does have a good nose for rabbits and squirrels in the backyard! That picture was taken in April on her first walleye fishing trip, she was about five months old then. She makes a great fishing partner since my wife and daughter don't care to get up before dawn to go with me 
Too bad we didn't meet up at Foster and Smith, I was there for the day on Saturday of the open house.

Jon


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Rupey said:


> Too bad we didn't meet up at Foster and Smith, I was there for the day on Saturday of the open house
> Jon


No kidding? I thought about wearing one of my APC shirts just in case I ran into anyone, but forgot to pack one....
Nice event, wasn't it?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh how I love threads like this!!!!!!

Here's Zoe, my 2.5 year old kitty and Beaker, my 8 year old Quaker Parrot:









Onyx, around 1 year old stray who adopted me:









Kazoo, my little baby - around 8 months:









Shirlena, patternless & Chickapae, high-yellow lavendar band Leopard Geckos:









Parker, Morgan gelding - 34 years young









Teddy, Andalusian/Morgan gelding - 12









Cody, Morgan gelding - 18


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^
I see another lucky Quaker owner!

We have a male Quaker parrot (Dewey)
a female " " (Jade)

2 stupid cats

one even more stupid rabbit that chews everything he possibly can

and one beautiful Blue and Gold macaw (Captain)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow Jessie, Parker is an inspiration to me since I have an older mare (now 26). It's great that with all of the advancements in food and care they now have longer life expectancies.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

deepdiver -- Lucky....sometimes maybe? LOL. Just kidding. Beaker may be mildly demonic at times, but he is a joy to have and SO smart. Sometimes I think he is too smart for his own good. He is definitely "in charge" and the cats know to stay AWAY!

JanS-- Parker is probably my favorite being on this earth. We rescued him from a horse rescue when I was 7. Turns out, his bloodlines are star-quality and his ancestors are major figures of the Morgan breed (pardon the pun!!) He was abused in his past and petrified of children, so needless to say, we did not start out very well. Over time, we learned to trust each other and are now like two peas in a pod. He has taught me everything about horse ownership and much about life in general. He has even charged a few rattlesnakes and bumped me out of the way to protect me. His only recurring health issue is a soft sole in one of his hooves that has the tendency to abscess if too moist. He did experience his first very scary bout with Colic over the winter; luckily, after some very interesting and old fashioned vet work, he bounced out of it. However, it was a shocking lesson for me that he IS mortal and not everlasting 

Since he has lost the majority of his molars, he is unable to eat hay anymore... he just balls it up and spits it out, hehe. We feed him a strict diet of Equine Senior and plenty of handfuls of soft alfalfa. In fact, I got an alfalfa tattoo in his honor!


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

I currently keep:

2 cats, 4 dogs, 6 zebra finch, 4 spice finch, 4 orange face finch, 4 society finch, 4 star finch, 4 diamond doves, 4 button quail, 4 golden pheasants, 4 bobwhite quail, 4 texas am quail, 4 mountian quail, 4 gambles quail, 4 valley quail, 2 ring neck pheasants, 2 lady amherst pheasants, 2 peacock pheasants, 10 green anoles, 5 leopard gecko, one 6 foot green iguana, 3 fire belly toads, 2 gray treefrogs, 2 green treefrogs, albino african dwarf frog, and 1 albino bermese python. I think thats it.


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't know if links are cool here or not, but this site seems brand new and it's all about the "other" pets. I think it's set up real diverse, but not many users yet. Worth a look
http://www.captivepets.com/
If this is an inappropriate link I apologize.
Eirik


----------

